# Gyro sliders and Greek Salad



## jcam222 (Jan 22, 2020)

I had a lot of lamb leftovers from the leg I did sous vide this past weekend. After a couple meals of it with chimichurri it was time to repurpose some.  My wife had to fast for 24 hours for a routine medical test (read colonoscopy ) so I wanted to make something for her she would love. I know she loves Greek salads so I decided to convert the lamb into a Greek style dish as well. 

So here we go.  First up I made a gyro spice mix, 2 tbsp dark chili, 1 tbsp ground coriander, 1 tbsp cumin, 1 tbsp paprika, 1 tbsp garlic powder, 1 tbsp dried parsley, 2 tsp dried oregano, 2 tsp dried thyme, 1 tbsp salt. Sliced the lamb all up in nice little bite sized pieces and got out the avocado oil to get things cooking. 







Got things going in the cast iron skillet. As I have mentioned in other posts I have really grown to prefer my cast iron skillet over all our other high end fancy pans. Poured in a bit of avocado oil , threw in the lamb and hit it liberally with the seasoning mix. 








Cooked until I had a nice crust of spices and oil on all of the meat. Of course I had to sample a little here and it was pretty darn good!






All this  prep work is being done a day ahead of time to throw the meal together quickly the next night so setting the lamb aside I turned my attention next to the tzatziki sauce. I made a more keto friendly version by using a recipe based on sour cream instead of greek yogurt. You could easily use either for this. Ingredients for this are 1 cup of sour cream, 1 cup peeled and grated cucumber, 2 cloves of garlic minced, 1 tbsp dried dill weed, 1 tbsp lemon juice, 2 tbsp. avocado oil (can use olive) and a pinch or two of salt to taste. I used a couple pinches of Himalayan pink salt. 






Here is the sauce finished.  It is pretty important on this to let the flavors marry overnight. 







Next up is a quick homemade Greek salad dressing. I didn't remember to capture a pic of the ingredients so here is a pretty non photogenic pic of the  finished dressing lol. This is a very basic dressing 1/2 cup olive or avocado oil, 1/3 cup red wine vinegar, 1 lemon juiced, 1 tsp dijon mustard, 2 garlic cloves minced, 1/2 tsp oregano, 1/4 tsp salt, 1/4 tsp black pepper. I just measured it all into a small Mason jar and shook it up. We use Mason jars for a lot of dressings like this. 






Last bit of prep work I captured was to make some Greek chaffles. We use chaffles as substitutes for many  buns due our keto eating lifestyle. I though these would make perfect little mini gyro wraps for the gyro sliders.  Ingredients are 2 eggs, 1 cup mozzarella, 1/2 cup parmesan, 1 cup of finely chopped fresh spinach, and 1/2 cup of feta. 





Next step is straight forward, mix it all up and voila this is the batter. I forgot to capture a pic of them cooking them in the mine waffle maker. This recipe makes 4 to 5 chaffles. I will say this was one of the more difficult chaffle batters I have worked with but they were very delicious. Next time I will add some of the gyro spice mix to them as well.  Below are pics of the batter and then a few of the finished chaffles. 











Last step was to throw together a Greek salad. I somehow forgot a pic of the bowl of salad. Pretty simple stuff. Romaine lettuce, red onion, halved heirloom cherry tomatoes, red onion, cucumber , kalamata olives and feta cheese.  So roll the clock forward to the next day.......................

Added the salad, drizzled on some of the dressing and dusted  it with a little oregano. The lamb was warmed up as were the chaffles to make them pliable again. Spread the tzatziki on the chaffles, piled a little lamb on each and then topped that with some capers.  Threw a lemon in to squeeze on the salad and gyro sliders. 











Well thats it thanks for looking!! More leftovers avoid the garbage lol :)


----------



## Steve H (Jan 22, 2020)

Very, very creative. I like this. Point to you sir.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 22, 2020)

Beautiful looking meal.The pics induced salivation.


----------



## clifish (Jan 22, 2020)

that is awesome,  I buy at least 5lbs of lamb/beef gyro meat shaved and make gyro's or gyro salads at least once a week.  I also make a sour cream based cucumber/dill salad to save carbs.  I really want to try your "waffle" recipe, I think that will be much better than the low carb wraps I currently use - Thanks!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 22, 2020)

One of the best meals I've seen on here in a while!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 22, 2020)

Told ya!


----------



## tropics (Jan 23, 2020)

very nice
Richie


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 23, 2020)

Looks great! Awesome step by step thread. Gyros are not something we do around here but I may have to change that after seeing your post. That salad looks amazing!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 23, 2020)

That looks wonderful Jeff, I bet the wife appreciated both the effort and flavors.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 23, 2020)

Beautiful meal Jeff!! I ate Gyros all the time when I was younger and absolutely loved them. It's been a while since having one though. As with a few other folks, I may have to change that. Had a little Greek restaurant just down the street when we lived in our previous house and any time Tracy wasn't going to be home for dinner, that's where I went. I didn't even have to order. I just walked in the door, they brought me a beer, an got the Gyro going. It's just a bit too far now to go for dinner.

Congrats on the carousel ride!! Beautiful presentation and much deserved. Was pretty creative too!!

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 23, 2020)

Awesome jpb great meal. Just wish I had been close enough to grab some.

Warren


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 23, 2020)

jcam, Awesome dish! I just bookmarked your recipe and on my list to try... May be this weekend. Thank  you for sharing....


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 23, 2020)

That's a beautiful meal! Looked like a lot of work, it's great when everything comes together like that. Like, RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 23, 2020)

Damn Jeff that is simply outstanding! Beautiful presentation and the ahead of time prep work is great! You nailed it on this one. I could eat that for dinner every night this week and never get tired of it. Big points my friend!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 23, 2020)

Wonderful looking meal!!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 23, 2020)

Looks Awesome!!
Too much work for me, but I'd certainly Eat Some!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## creek bottom (Jan 23, 2020)

WOW!!! That's a fantastic looking plate!!! LIKE!


----------



## xray (Jan 23, 2020)

Jeff everything about that screams to me to be eaten. I don’t think I’ve ever eaten a gyro.

Everything looks awesome! Congrats on the carousel ride.


----------



## 73saint (Jan 23, 2020)

Jeff this looks incredible!  We are huge greek/middle eastern foodies, and I actually made some venison "gyro meat" that will work perfectly for this!  Love the no carb pitas too...very intriguing!


----------



## sandyut (Jan 23, 2020)

One word...YUMMAY!  nice job all around


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Jan 24, 2020)

Really neat ideas.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 24, 2020)

jcam222

As a 100% Greek. . . I most heartily approve!

Great looking recipes and with what I am seeing should taste fantastic.

Will you make these for me when I have my next colonoscopy ?   LOL!
Always need cheering up after on of those.

John


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks for the like jcam it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Dutch (Jan 24, 2020)

Jeff, Jeff, Jeff . . . My man to the rescue! My Doctor has been after me for the last year to change up my diet (Did I Eat That?) and suggested that I look into a low carb or Keto diet. I've drug my feet on switching to Keto because, well-I blame the Bride! She has been hesitant in making the switch because she claims she's not sure if she will like it or not.

Well, the last three months, when I've prepared supper I have tried to slip in a keto meal about once a week. Last night she asked be to make a keto meal so she could try it. I asked her if she remembered certain meals that I have made and she responded with a yes and commented on how great they tasted. She was surprised when I told her they were keto.  This weekend she wants to "keto" shop to see what it will do to the grocery budget.

This recipe is book marked and it will on next weeks menu.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 24, 2020)

LIKE  You are killing it man! 

Totally trying your gyro mix too.  I know it's good as I do the same ratio of cumin:coriander but never used chili powder before.  Is the thyme leaf or ground?


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 24, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Very, very creative. I like this. Point to you sir.





motocrash said:


> Beautiful looking meal.The pics induced salivation.
> View attachment 429558





clifish said:


> that is awesome,  I buy at least 5lbs of lamb/beef gyro meat shaved and make gyro's or gyro salads at least once a week.  I also make a sour cream based cucumber/dill salad to save carbs.  I really want to try your "waffle" recipe, I think that will be much better than the low carb wraps I currently use - Thanks!





TNJAKE said:


> One of the best meals I've seen on here in a while!





TNJAKE said:


> Told ya!





tropics said:


> very nice
> Richie





Sowsage said:


> Looks great! Awesome step by step thread. Gyros are not something we do around here but I may have to change that after seeing your post. That salad looks amazing!





gmc2003 said:


> That looks wonderful Jeff, I bet the wife appreciated both the effort and flavors.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris





tx smoker said:


> Beautiful meal Jeff!! I ate Gyros all the time when I was younger and absolutely loved them. It's been a while since having one though. As with a few other folks, I may have to change that. Had a little Greek restaurant just down the street when we lived in our previous house and any time Tracy wasn't going to be home for dinner, that's where I went. I didn't even have to order. I just walked in the door, they brought me a beer, an got the Gyro going. It's just a bit too far now to go for dinner.
> 
> Congrats on the carousel ride!! Beautiful presentation and much deserved. Was pretty creative too!!
> 
> Robert





HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome jpb great meal. Just wish I had been close enough to grab some.
> 
> Warren





pushok2018 said:


> jcam, Awesome dish! I just bookmarked your recipe and on my list to try... May be this weekend. Thank  you for sharing....





sawhorseray said:


> That's a beautiful meal! Looked like a lot of work, it's great when everything comes together like that. Like, RAY





SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damn Jeff that is simply outstanding! Beautiful presentation and the ahead of time prep work is great! You nailed it on this one. I could eat that for dinner every night this week and never get tired of it. Big points my friend!





SmokinAl said:


> Wonderful looking meal!!
> Al





Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome!!
> Too much work for me, but I'd certainly Eat Some!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...





creek bottom said:


> WOW!!! That's a fantastic looking plate!!! LIKE!





xray said:


> Jeff everything about that screams to me to be eaten. I don’t think I’ve ever eaten a gyro.
> 
> Everything looks awesome! Congrats on the carousel ride.





73saint said:


> Jeff this looks incredible!  We are huge greek/middle eastern foodies, and I actually made some venison "gyro meat" that will work perfectly for this!  Love the no carb pitas too...very intriguing!





sandyut said:


> One word...YUMMAY!  nice job all around


Thank you all very much for the likes and kind words. We love Mediterranean flavors and these ended up being a great way to repurpose the lamb. I love figuring out how to not waste leftovers.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 24, 2020)

Dutch said:


> Jeff, Jeff, Jeff . . . My man to the rescue! My Doctor has been after me for the last year to change up my diet (Did I Eat That?) and suggested that I look into a low carb or Keto diet. I've drug my feet on switching to Keto because, well-I blame the Bride! She has been hesitant in making the switch because she claims she's not sure if she will like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would say that the basics of the keto diet shouldn't grossly increase the grocery bill. Now I would be the first to admit when trying some of the baking and desserts it will increase cost. 
If you ever have questions feel free to PM me. My wife and I have eaten this way for over a year and a half. I lost about 80 lbs. or so. Admittedly I still need to lose 50 or so more and have been stalled for awhile. That said I haven't gained :) I need to dial the calories back down too I know. Also if you are interested there is a great Facebook group Koncious Keto. There are a wealth of people sharing recipes , ideas and encouragement. Highly recommend it. Last I will add my brother in law started it about a year ago due to borderline diabetes and a significant family history. Lost weight and has blood sugar under control. 


zwiller said:


> LIKE  You are killing it man!
> 
> Totally trying your gyro mix too.  I know it's good as I do the same ratio of cumin:coriander but never used chili powder before.  Is the thyme leaf or ground?


the thyme I used was ground.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 24, 2020)

Wow! Great looking meal Jeff! You da mannn!!!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jan 25, 2020)

Love this! It looks and sounds spectacular!  This would also be great off the grill! I'm definitely making this!


----------



## Jabiru (Jan 26, 2020)

Very nice! That’s a great feed, I love Greek style gyro.

We have a local shop which makes them on a spit, and they are superb.  I have tried to replicate but can only get close.


----------

